# help me plan my thailand holiday :)



## blah99 (Oct 6, 2009)

ill be heading over to thailand/singapore later this month for a 3 week holiday (travelling with a friend).

can anyone recommend hotels/hostels or even just general areas to stay in the following places?
(anything up to around $40 per night per person)

bangkok
singapore
phuket
koh samui

places to go out at night? things to do during the day?

any other places not on my list that you can recommend?

any general advice or links for a newb tourist appreciated. thanks!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

blah99 said:


> ill be heading over to thailand/singapore later this month for a 3 week holiday (travelling with a friend).
> 
> can anyone recommend hotels/hostels or even just general areas to stay in the following places?
> (anything up to around $40 per night per person)
> ...




Blah99, 

You mention you would be traveling with a friend. Will you and your friend share a room? Are you talking $US or some other currency?

If yoiu are sharing a room US$40 each or US$80 will get you pretty nice digs. Check out hotels in Bangkok on the Internet. Phuket and Koh Samui should also be affordable - so long as you're not arriving on a major Thai holiday. Check that first as it could be important. Try booking some rooms in Thailand and see what reaction you get. If sold out is the word of the day maybe change dates or see what holiday you're colliding with. Singapore is a bit more expensive [haven't stayed there for 30 years] but you should still be able to find suitable accommodations at $US80 for the two of you. If each is going to have his/her own room you will not get nearly as nice a room but still doable. If you're willing to stay at hostels then very easy to find. Check out various cities and room rates. Make sure you account for all taxes and service charges and they are sometimes quite hefty. 

Serendipity2


----------

